# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Sau sự cố nhập viện, Wanbi Tuấn Anh gây bất ngờ với hình ảnh mới

## khicaca

*Sau sự cố nhập viện, Wanbi Tuấn Anh gây bất ngờ với hình ảnh mới*

*Anh chàng tung ra ca khúc m**ớ**i và s**ẵ**n sàng cho s**ự** thay đ**ổ**i hình* *ả**nh c**ủ**a mình trong MV m**ớ**i này.*
Sau sự cố phải nhập viện vì thoát vị đĩa đệm, *Wanbi Tuấn Anh* trở lại với hình ảnh đầy phong độ trong MV mới *Hóa cơn mưa* và kế hoạch hoành tráng cho album mới.


_Hình_ _ảnh m__ới c__ủa Wanbi Tu__ấn Anh trong MV "Hóa c__ơ__n m__ư__a"_









Các tin khác:

game hay 
nhac hay 
nhac 
game mini

----------

